# Can you use too many root tabs?



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

long as they are not floating around in the water and make sure they are burried under the gravel/sand very well. i have had always added more then recomended.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

happi said:


> long as they are not floating around in the water and make sure they are burried under the gravel/sand very well. i have had always added more then recomended.


I do the same with my tank for my crypts


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

If you put a ton of them in, ammonia might leach into the water column. It'd probably take massive overkill though. I once put tabs in a grid every 3" in my 65 gallon tank to grow DHG. That was something like 50 root tabs. I don't remember where I read to do this. It seemed to me then, and still does, like overkill.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Sharkfood said:


> If you put a ton of them in, ammonia might leach into the water column. It'd probably take massive overkill though. I once put tabs in a grid every 3" in my 65 gallon tank to grow DHG. That was something like 50 root tabs. I don't remember where I read to do this. It seemed to me then, and still does, like overkill.


As long as they are not right at the surface, this should never happen. 

At any given point, my 75g crypt tank has over 150 capsules in it... And I add them rather frequently.... ya know... cause I can. 

You could potentially spike ammonia, but established plants also uptake ammonia very quick.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I never had any problems when I put all those tabs in. Everything was fine. It just seemed like alot of tabs.


----------

